

Show HN: Rummage, our MVP to test demand for better eBay search - ujeezy
http://rumma.ge/

======
minouye
I'm working w/ ujeezy on this.

Here's the basic problem we're trying to address: if you know what you want on
eBay, search is generally sufficient, but product discovery is really hard
when you want to browse. We're trying to test whether or not a more visual way
of browsing eBay would be something that would appeal to both casual eBay
users and serious eBay enthusiasts.

We've setup some hypotheses to see if this is something worth pursuing (based
on a minimum sample of 500 uniques):

\- Click through rate (clicks to eBay): 20%

\- Conversion rate of those clicks: 3% (over 7 days)

\- Return rate for users: 15% of users return within 2 days of their first
exposure

Any exposure would be appreciated. I'll post our test results if there's
interest once it's complete.

